# stakeout pole



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

I was wanting to make a stakeout pole out of 1/2'' stainless rod.Does anybody know what the length should be?thanks!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

How deep do you fish?
BTW, Stainless rod is pretty heavy for the stiffness you get. A broom handle is lighter and it floats.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Go to your local Thrift store/yard sale and get a set of aluminum ski poles. Usually about $1 and work just as well as the expensive ones. Unscrew the tip and put in a stainless steel bolt, cut the head off and sharpen.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I hardly ever carry mine but I just use the bottom 4' of and old cheap fiberglass pier rod that broke a few years back. It's nice because it's light, won't rust, and already has a nice foam grip.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Too Busy said:


> How deep do you fish?
> BTW, Stainless rod is pretty heavy for the stiffness you get. A broom handle is lighter and it floats.


That's right. Sharpen the end and put a screw eye in the top. Add a leash and a brass snap and you're set.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

For under 20$ you could go to a farm supply store like TSC and get a cattle sorting stick. They are 5 - 6 foot long and made of fiberglass works very well.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

inshore, i use a pole much more then a anchor mainly b/c water is always under 3' . broom handle w/ sharpened tip works great and free...

i jam it into oystery' bottom , rocks, etc, and cant see spending alot of $ for a stakeout pole that i would destroy



Jesse


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

I use a piece of pvc pipe that was laying around after some home repairs. Just cut a 45 degree angle, similar to that on a sand spike, on the one end. Not sure what size it is - guessing about 1 1/2" OD.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hit Lowes/HD and get an extendable paint rod- the kind you insert into the handle of a paint roller. It's very lightweight, sturdy enough to the trick, cheap and collapses down to 4' (opens up to about 7').


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a 1" PVC pole cut at an angle on one end with a Tee on the other that is stiff enough to get down in to some shelly mud. The tee helps with pushing it down and pulling it up in some situations. It is about 6' long so I can pole up in 4' water with no problem and I have a loop on me anchor trolley so I can adjust the pole location. 

You can use a 3/4" pvc and run it right down through most scupper holes and that works good also. Just not as stiff for crusty bottom.

Cheap to make and have used for a year with no problem. If you lose it, no big deal. Also a good defense mechanism for sometimes bold Stingrays when wading in shallows.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

after playing around with different things to use as stick it poles I just bought one and Ill tell you it was money well spent. the thing goes into the ground easy and pulls back out easy you dont have to get it in very far for it to hold.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow is this a trick question? How deep of water do you fish? How much money do you have? All sorts of options and angles to this topic. This is one of those items that can be made with all sorts of materials with just a little bit of enginenuity (sp). Good luck out there and let us know what you have rigged up!!


----------

